
Is Sydney's (or Australia's) job market for developers so bad? - kielbasaman
I&#x27;m a Senior Java Developer at a well known worldwide company, which is a recognised and trusted brand. Aside from Java (Spring ecosystem), I do basic DevOps stuff, AWS EC2&#x2F;SQS&#x2F;ECS&#x2F;S3&#x2F;whatnots, can write decent front-end apps in AngularJS, and I handle new stuff with relative ease.<p>My profile is quite wanted here in EU, I get offers from all across the continent, but two months of trying to relocate to Australia have made me strongly discouraged. I get automated rejection letters or the communication falls silent; long and personalised cover letters are met with a brush-off in a form of &#x27;alright, but what&#x27;s your visa status again?&#x27; (even though I state in the CL that I don&#x27;t have any).<p>Is the back-end&#x2F;full-stack market in Sydney so satiated, that Australia can support all its IT from people born there?<p>Thanks for hearing me out, it&#x27;s being painful for me.
======
CyberFonic
It is very hard to get a company to sponsor you for the appropriate visa.
Whilst your skills and experience might be very attractive, there are many
people with comparable skills who get visas at their own expense, come over
and then apply for jobs. Perhaps your company might have projects in Australia
that could be assigned to work on. That would overcome both the visa and
employment hurdles.

~~~
nness
I agree regarding the visa predicament. Australia, within the last few years,
began seriously limiting working migrant visa's (with the abolition and re-
classification of the 457 visa). Everyone I know either came over as a student
and then on a bridging visa, or are part of an inter-company transfer.

The poster will likely have more success with a inter-company transfer; but
its a very long process to then become a "permanent resident." Don't limit
yourself to just Sydney, though.

